# EOF in a Nutshell



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2021)

I've just went through all the mess EOF was while I was Suspended... and all I can think of is this:







Master! Oh Master! What color and size is your mighty _ban hammer? _
I'm sure you have your hands on it all the time.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 11, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I've just went through all the mess EOF was while I was Suspended... and all I can think of is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got it back then lost it again by that jerk BORTZ because he wants to look cool. Anyways I've been polling this other site and it's MUCH better


----------



## x65943 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 11, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 266686


make it happen


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2021)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 266686


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 11, 2021)

#WiiMiiSwitchForAdminstrator


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2021)

#P1ngpongForAdmin


----------



## x65943 (Jun 11, 2021)

>implying p1ngpong is not already an administrator 
okay punk, get out


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 11, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> #P1ngpongForAdmin


I am more powerful than him
The poll lord is better than ANY SUPERVISOR

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



x65943 said:


> >implying p1ngpong is not already an administrator
> okay punk, get out


implying wiimii isn't admin 
GET OUT


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2021)

x65943 said:


> >implying p1ngpong is not already an administrator
> okay punk, get out


It's a secret to everybody 



WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I am more powerful than him
> The poll lord is better than ANY SUPERVISOR
> implying wiimii isn't admin
> GET OUT





Costello said:


> no you're not
> 
> 
> sorry


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 11, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> It's a secret to everybody





JuanMena said:


> It's a secret to everybody


https://gbatemp.net/threads/wiimiiswitch-for-adminstrator-2021.589839/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My former favorite mod locked the revolutionary thread


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2021)

@x65943  is your favorite mod?
He's my 4th favourite mod


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 11, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> @x65943  is your favorite mod?
> He's my 4th favourite mod


was 
Before he changed my username to Polly
Before he locked infinite threads
Before he gave me 9 warning points for insulting the furry community


----------



## x65943 (Jun 11, 2021)

My list goes
1. p1ngpong
2. p1ngpong
3. p1ngpong
4. p1ngpong
5. p1ngpong
6. p1ngpong
7. p1ngpong
8. p1ngpong's cat


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2021)

x65943 said:


> My list goes
> 1. p1ngpong
> 2. p1ngpong
> 3. p1ngpong
> ...


Yes! mine too!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiMiiSwitch said:


> was
> Before he changed my username to Polly
> Before he locked infinite threads
> Before he gave me 9 warning points for insulting the furry community


You insulted the Furry Community huh?
 Is x65 a furry himself then?


----------



## x65943 (Jun 11, 2021)

in my mind there are two kinds of people in this world
1. people who accept who they truly are
2. closeted furries


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 11, 2021)

x65943 said:


> My list goes
> 1. p1ngpong
> 2. p1ngpong
> 3. p1ngpong
> ...


9?


----------



## x65943 (Jun 11, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> 9?


 p1ngpong again


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 11, 2021)

x65943 said:


> p1ngpong again


Who's at the bottom? (MOST HATED)


----------



## x65943 (Jun 11, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Who's at the bottom? (MOST HATED)


There is no bottom, it's sorta like pi


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 11, 2021)

x65943 said:


> There is no bottom, it's sorta like pi


I thought you would say me


----------



## Hayato213 (Jun 12, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch getting banned when?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 12, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> WiiMiiSwitch getting banned when?
> 
> View attachment 266692


Never


----------



## Hayato213 (Jun 12, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Never



You should follow scott_pilgrim footstep , get in trouble, get suspended, get banned afterward, come on you can do it.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 12, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> You should follow scott_pilgrim footstep , get in trouble, get suspended, get banned afterward, come on you can do it.


Scott  is only suspended to marry me
Last time it was a disaster
I asked @gamesquest1 to help me do it
He is my lord
He is the best
He is a generous god
He is gamesquest1


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 12, 2021)

Who's @gamesquest1 ?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 12, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Who's @gamesquest1 ?


He is daddy
He is key
He posts every 3 and a half a weeks
Hes gamesquest1


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 12, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> He is daddy
> He is key
> He posts every 3 and a half a weeks
> Hes gamesquest1


How come I've never seen this Moderator before?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 12, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> How come I've never seen this Moderator before?


They've been a mod since 2018 but gq1 likes to hide and has only made on eof post ever
https://gbatemp.net/threads/p1ngpong-stans-thread.587435/


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 12, 2021)

Yeah, I remember Linuxares because the guy thinks Pancakes are better than Waffles when he's obviously wrong.
Amanda just pointed out the fact that Gamesquest is indeed someone you hear it's name every now and then and yet you don't know him.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 12, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Yeah, I remember Linuxares because the guy thinks Pancakes are better than Waffles when he's obviously wrong.
> Amanda just pointed out the fact that Gameqyest is indeed someone you hear it's name every niw and then and yet you don't know him.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


no one knows him like I do......
we don't talk about that though


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2021)

Need more Lilith


----------



## Vila_ (Jun 12, 2021)

as a member of the alanjohn stan club I rate this post 0/10, needs more alan


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 12, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> It's a secret to everybody


Grumble grumble


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 14, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> as a member of the alanjohn stan club I rate this post 0/10, needs more alan


you have horrible taste


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> you have horrible taste


d a d d y a l a n


----------



## x65943 (Jun 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> you have horrible taste


Banned for being factually incorrect


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Banned for being factually incorrect


*Suspended


----------



## x65943 (Jun 15, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> *Suspended


Banned for questioning me >:^(


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Why not banned?


I'm asking the same. Why not. Seems like I'm not the only one with "_a kink for suspensions_"


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 6, 2021)

10k views.
Wtf?


----------



## Vila_ (Jul 6, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> 10k views.
> Wtf?


gg


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 2, 2021)

getting near 30k views .


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 2, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> getting near 30k views .


why?


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> why?



I guess it is popular as it summarize what happened around here the last few months.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 2, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> I guess it is popular as it summarize what happened around here the last few months.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> why?


Must be because of the meme 

Do you think it'll have the same amount of vieww if it were plain text?
Of course not.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 2, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Must be because of the meme
> 
> Do you think it'll have the same amount of vieww if it were plain text?
> Of course not.


but.....
The picture reminds me of.......
Bad Memories


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> but.....
> The picture reminds me of.......
> Bad Memories


OH I see...
So you're implying you suffer from _delirium of persecution._
Hence views targets you in order to mock your feelings?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 2, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> OH I see...
> So you're implying you suffer from _delirium of persecution._
> Hence views targets you in order to mock your feelings?


Yes


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Yes


Oh, that's unfortunate.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2021)

Can we reach 30K?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 11, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>



Not there yet JuanCena


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Not there yet JuanCena


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 12, 2021)

CPG said:


> View attachment 275636


that last part is very relevant


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 12, 2021)

C'mon! Only 173 more views!


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 13, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> C'mon! Only 173 more views!



Lol 132 to go.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Sep 13, 2021)

Someone please 'shop "EOF" into a walnut shell or something, please.


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 13, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Someone please 'shop "EOF" into a walnut shell or something, please.



Don't you mean shove instead of shop.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Sep 13, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Don't you mean shove instead of shop.


No, I mean PhotoShop, or whatever people use nowadays; I dunno crap about image manipulation, really.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 14, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Someone please 'shop "EOF" into a walnut shell or something, please.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Sep 14, 2021)

Localhorst86 said:


> View attachment 275890


yay~ thank you!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 15, 2021)

Bumping because something strange just happened.
Refreshed the EOF and it loaded bunch of old threads:


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 15, 2021)

42 views to go JuanCena @JuanMena


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 15, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> 42 views to go JuanCena @JuanMena


That's the answer to everything!


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 15, 2021)

@JuanMena next assignment for you, 50k views.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 15, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> @JuanMena next assignment for you, 50k views.


Nah, it's cool.
I just made 30K people to read my nonsense.


----------

